# So I heard you guys like Westboro Baptist Church



## Delta (May 17, 2010)

Apparently Seaford, Delaware does too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZGKx2pTBQc


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 17, 2010)

Hahah...Is it bad I found what happened to them absolutely hilarious?


----------



## Delta (May 19, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hahah...Is it bad I found what happened to them absolutely hilarious?


Thats like asking if its bad to be happy that Germany lost World War II


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 19, 2010)

How...appropriate


----------



## TashkentFox (May 19, 2010)

I actually think they're lucky, If they'd gone to Shankill road they would have got a petrol bomb through the minibus window.


----------



## Kommodore (May 20, 2010)

Ah well it is good to finally establish which is the mature and ethical side of this debate.


----------

